# Dinas Noddfa Chapel, Swansea, Wales - Nov 2016



## Landie_Man (Jan 3, 2017)

Dinas Noddfa Chapel, Swansea, Wales - Nov 2016

So, another year another backlog! These were taken back in November, when Mookster and myself embarked on a South Wales Road Trip. I had two free nights Bed and Breakfast in a Hotel and Spa due to a mess up the previous summer when my partner and myself stayed here. The offer was there and the months went on, so I decided I would swap the Double to a Twin and Ben and myself would go.

The Baptist Chapel was built in 1824 and rebuilt in 1852. This was followed by enlargements in 1870 by architect Thomas Thomas of Landore.

Dinas Noddfa was rebuilt again in 1884 to the design of architect George Morgan of Carmarthen; in the Italian Romanesque style with a gable-entry plan. The chapel finally closed in the mid to late noughties, possibly around 2007. Dinas Noddfa is now Grade 2 listed for its fine interior.

Today was the first outing of my new Canon 760D, Lenses and Trigger Operated Ball-Head. 

After Seven years of shooting on Sony Alpha DSLR I have migrated to Canon EOS.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





More Decaying Chapel at:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157677447432145/


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovely stuff.


----------



## smiler (Jan 4, 2017)

I enjoyed that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2017)

Substantial looking church!Great images here.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice, hope it gets restored it's well worth keeping


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice, interesting place!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 30, 2017)

Just love this building its looks rather formidable in a good way!

Enjoyed lookin at your pics and whats left behind inside


----------

